# YOU NEED TO READ THIS...NAS Pier



## CORNBREAD616

So this thread kind of got spun way the freaking hell out of proportion so I am coming back to clear some crap up. Here's the deal. Lack of communication is the leader in the whole problem here. The original posting basically said that I wanted the opinions from everyone about having a ONE TIME ONLY FUNDRAISING EVENT ON CHARLIE PIER ON NAS. This would be held in a Friday, Saturday, and Sunday only during navy working hours where there would be food, drinks, bait, and tackle available as well as raffles and possibly prizes for say....largest species or something. This would be to help fundraising for several committees To help better the command moral (mwr, hm ball, and many other things) of course it would not be set up and not governed it would be some work and take more than a few half ass volunteers. (IE...ran kind if the same way an event in NAS would normally run). Of course the CO, security and many other departments would have to be on board and I was working I that. As well as sponsors for the event. I think it would be nice to involve the community in something that we di as well as raise some more than much needed money. 
Never was this an invitation for any and all to come in to our home and trash it not open the gates that protect our families. I'm not sure how things got thrown around so bad but seems like we got off path about half way down. 

So this is basically it in a nutt 
1)for all those tax payers out there in this great country I want to offer u a one time thing to come fish the notorious Charlie pier. 
2)for all active service plz come and support and have a great time. 
3) this is one time unless it just goes amazing. 
4) I'm just asking what people want. Nobody said this is gonna happen.


----------



## Splittine

Just posting a question but why should civilians be able to use the pier. They can't use Sherman Cove. How is this different. Again just asking a questions, don't know all the details about it.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

I am also on a fundraising group cornbread that opens the pier. Here is my take on it.

One, it is up to the Base CO. Two, this is post 9-11 and opening up the base more than it already is poses risks. Three, we enjoy a priveldge as active duty, retired and dod employes. We take care of our things. Have you ever seen how trashed the sykes or 3 mile bridge is during the summer? not to mention over crowding. If someone wants to fish the pier than man up, grab a gun and stand a post. The pier is a reward and a privelege for our hard work. And if anyone is screwing around out there we reserve the right as military to police our own. (i.e. play the rank card). We would not have that ability over non-DOD people. You would have to contact the base police over and over again and bring it into the negative spotlight to the point where the CO would shut the whole thing down for everyone. Many of us enjoy the ability to go to a place that is not corwded, clean (minus the bird poop) an a family friendly envirnment. 

TRP


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Final note than im off my soap box, 

Restricting the number of people that can fish there also ensures that the pier is not over fished and keeps the health, population and diversity at the NAS Pier. 

TRP


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Post removed due to negative outlook and negative views. these are reasons that nothing gets done.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Post removed due to negative outlook and negative views. these are reasons that nothing gets done.


----------



## MrFish

Why don't you re-post the question, if you're going to keep arguing for it.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Post removed due to negative outlook and negative views. these are reasons that nothing gets done.


----------



## Realtor

TheRoguePirate said:


> I am also on a fundraising group cornbread that opens the pier. Here is my take on it.
> 
> One, it is up to the Base CO. Two, this is post 9-11 and opening up the base more than it already is poses risks. Three, we enjoy a priveldge as active duty, retired and dod employes. We take care of our things. Have you ever seen how trashed the sykes or 3 mile bridge is during the summer? not to mention over crowding. If someone wants to fish the pier than man up, grab a gun and stand a post. The pier is a reward and a privelege for our hard work. And if anyone is screwing around out there we reserve the right as military to police our own. (i.e. play the rank card). We would not have that ability over non-DOD people. You would have to contact the base police over and over again and bring it into the negative spotlight to the point where the CO would shut the whole thing down for everyone. Many of us enjoy the ability to go to a place that is not corwded, clean (minus the bird poop) an a family friendly envirnment.
> 
> TRP


I may be missing the point here, but on the same post you are saying the pier is the only place th catch snapper and there is a diversity of fish there you want to remain....Any you want to open it up to more people to fish? I must be missing your and cornbreads point.

I for one, dont think the general public should be invited to the NAS pier. It will lead to problems such as many folks telling the gate guard they are going to the peir and they end up in sherman cove stealing stuff from boats. then the end up in houseing areas, where the general public does not belong. just 2 cents.....

Fundraiser, where will the money go and heck, i still fail to understand what you 2 are trying to do here. fill me in.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Post removed due to negative outlook and negative views. these are reasons that nothing gets done.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Post removed due to negative outlook and negative views. these are reasons that nothing gets done.


----------



## bigrick

I don't think letting civilians on any base is very smart....


----------



## Splittine

I don't understand why you are getting your butt hurt about it. I simply asked a question. I didn't read all the post you erased so not sure of the issue. You wanted feedback and I simply asked questions. Just because you didn't hear what you wanted to off the bat is no need to stick your tail between you legs and run away. I don't see how's it's negative outlook, you wanted opinions you are getting them.


----------



## specktackler57

I think all sides have a point.i didnt have the chance to man up and stand post,because the army said i was a liability due to a heart murmur.i would served in a heart beat.i think it should be opened to the public on trial bases,see how it goes.


----------



## MrFish

CORNBREAD616 said:


> Post removed due to negative outlook and negative views. these are reasons that nothing gets done.


Maybe you should stop posting.


----------



## Realtor

Easy there horse fly -- No these reasons are NOT the reasons "nothing gets done" It’s largely poor communication and not thinking the complete process through. 

I have read and reread your initial post, then read and reread Pirates post. You two are on the same "committee" and disagree. 

What good could come from allowing anyone and everyone, access to the US Navy Pier? There are some places and things in this world that are sacred. 

I don’t use the pier, however I would like to think I have earned the “privilege” of using the base facilities (I am Retired USN), Hell I like many, many, others on here have been places and were involved in things that allow “US” that “privilege” 

Over my dead body would I promote the “open use” of any Military facility to “Just anyone”…. Now, I am off my soap box. If I sound a little “hostile”, I probably am on this one….


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Realtor, 

Dont know what committee cornbread is on, but I am not advocating the opening of military bases to the general public. I believe it should stay the way it is, open to people with base privelges. As for as fund raising, money gained is used for paying for things like the Navy Ball, Hospital Corpsman Ball, etc. It helps to mitigate the price of the tickets and make things nice for the people attending. ie: if we raise XX amount of dollars, than we could rent a nice venue for the ball to be located, a caterer to serve nice food 9not burgers and fries) and door prizes, photography, etc. all the while making the price of te tickets for the service members more affordable 10 dollars per person instead of 100 dollars per person. 

Opening the pier to the public is NOT in my interest because I have many concerns that you do. unrestricted access, not good, it is too easy to get on in my opinion as it is. the way non military leave places (trash), not good either. not to mention that me, as a staff NCO could not tell a civilian what to do and make them do it. military or dod priv. people I can if they are in the wrong. too many problems. 

Eco wise, the reason that pier has a diverse fish colony is in my belief, that there are not that many people fishing there all the time unlike other public areas. And most people that fish there are honest. Over or under slot, not n season, they do the right thing and throw them back. not saying that other people in the world dont, but why take the chance and wreck a beutiful thing?

TRP


----------



## flounderslayerman

I grew up flounder fishing the walls at the NAS. Both of my parents are retired Dod. I would love to get to fish the base again. But because of 9,11 the world is a different place. I fully understand that you can't let just anyone and everyone on the base. Security wise it makes perfect sense to keep it the way it is. You just never know when or where that person with insaine beliefs will make that dreaded appearance.


----------



## RickD

Realtor said:


> Easy there horse fly -- No these reasons are NOT the reasons "nothing gets done" It’s largely poor communication and not thinking the complete process through.
> 
> I have read and reread your initial post, then read and reread Pirates post. You two are on the same "committee" and disagree.
> 
> What good could come from allowing anyone and everyone, access to the US Navy Pier? There are some places and things in this world that are sacred.
> 
> I don’t use the pier, however I would like to think I have earned the “privilege” of using the base facilities (I am Retired USN), Hell I like many, many, others on here have been places and were involved in things that allow “US” that “privilege”
> 
> Over my dead body would I promote the “open use” of any Military facility to “Just anyone”…. Now, I am off my soap box. If I sound a little “hostile”, I probably am on this one….


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:shifty:


----------



## bwildcat

"Just anyone" can go to the base and watch the blues practice, go to the museum, go to the lighthouse, ect. and there's no problems there. I say let the general public fish there and if there's any problems go after the individual. I understand that being in the military is a good thing "manning up and standing post", but some of us have normal careers so that everyone else can have a good life as well, just as the miltary people protect our freedom here in the U.S..


----------



## TheRoguePirate

well, if you have a normal career, do you walk through doors of other companies marked "Employees only"? If your not a member of the delta sky miles club, can you get into the lounge at the airport?

different jobs have different perks. Hell there is another pier on the airstation the coast guard owns, and i cant get onto that one even though Im military, it is what it is. 

Im not putting anyone down who is not a vet, everyone chooses a different path and fufills the needs of their life and others around them. 

TRP


----------



## tyrone34

*NAS peir*

So is the NAS peir open this weekend I really hope so i'm miltary I miss fishign there. By the way there also of rights civilians have that miltary don't so there are all kinds of differences between miltary and civlians. I think they should not be alowed if the CO doesn't want it. They can always join.


----------



## bwildcat

I just think if the public is allowed to watch the blues practice, that that is more of a safety concern than someone fishing on a pier.


----------



## tyrone34

Hey Therougepirate is the NAS peir gonna be open this weekend or something what started this conversation.


----------



## tyrone34

I just want ot know if the NAS peir is opening anytime soon or this weekend will anybody who knows please reply.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

The comittee i am on will not be opening the pier this weekend. I wish we could since i LOVE fishing there. last i was told the pier is shut off from fishing until further notice. 

I will keep everyone informed as to the next time it will be opend cause i will be out there rod in hand!

TRP


----------



## tyrone34

Thanks rougepirate.


----------



## haybill

I say leave it the way it is. Not because of the trash that could be left. But because of security. I know anyone can get on to go to certian areas but there travel is limited, to one end of the base opening the pier would more or less give everyone free rain to cover the entire base. That would mean access to areas where our kids play or all the students sleep. As it was stated before it only takes one sicko, at least this way its a little safer for our families. P.S. I am retired and have never been stationed at NAS, But i have seen bombs on busses and the damage that ONE sicko can do.


----------



## Crab Man

haybill said:


> I say leave it the way it is. Not because of the trash that could be left. But because of security. I know anyone can get on to go to certian areas but there travel is limited, to one end of the base opening the pier would more or less give everyone free rain to cover the entire base. That would mean access to areas where our kids play or all the students sleep. As it was stated before it only takes one sicko, at least this way its a little safer for our families. P.S. I am retired and have never been stationed at NAS, But i have seen bombs on busses and the damage that ONE sicko can do.


If that's the case just close the whole base down to civilians. I can drive on their right now and say I'm going one place and then go another. I use to have to pick my girlfriend up from housing on nas every morning before school and was allowed to drive right up to the appartment. How is that any different?


----------



## Splittine

Crab Man said:


> If that's the case just close the whole base down to civilians. I can drive on their right now and say I'm going one place and then go another. I use to have to pick my girlfriend up from housing on nas every morning before school and was allowed to drive right up to the appartment. How is that any different?


Cause if you lie and are found in a place your not suppose to be as a civilian you will end up in deep shit. Easy enough. Try saying you're going to the museum or watch the Blues practice at night, ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Crab Man

Splittine said:


> Cause if you lie and are found in a place your not suppose to be as a civilian you will end up in deep shit. Easy enough. Try saying you're going to the museum or watch the Blues practice at night, ain't gonna cut it.


If you are going out there to blow something up or in anyway be a safety threat I don't think you would really care about getting in trouble for lieing. My point is if someone wanted to get on base to cause some kind of mayhem they wouldn't have any trouble getting on.


----------



## Crab Man

Splittine said:


> Cause if you lie and are found in a place your not suppose to be as a civilian you will end up in deep shit. Easy enough. Try saying you're going to the museum or watch the Blues practice at night, ain't gonna cut it.


I could say I was picking someone up from housing and go anywhere I want at night. If I was a terrorist that would be a lot easier excuse than wanting to go fishing.


----------



## lastcast

Crab Man what you've said is true and thus, part of the problem already in place by default. If the CO. opens yet another "part" of the base, he's just adding to the problem with very little reward in the end. The liability outweighs the risk/reward. So in a common sense ruling, why do it.


----------



## Big Tess

I would have to talk with my contacts at security but I believe that the gates close to all non-DOD access at either 1700 or 1730. SO getting on NAS after hours is a no go. As far as the rest of the topic I am out n this one. This is now as it as always been a hot topic that will never be able to be explained.

Big Tess


----------



## tljbabc

No access for the general public in wich there tax dollars paid for all that is out there seems kinda funny i think


----------



## Splittine

tljbabc said:


> No access for the general public in wich there tax dollars paid for all that is out there seems kinda funny i think


Your tax dollars buys million dollars jets. Try taking one of those for a spin. Not really an argument.


----------



## Splittine

Crab Man said:


> I could say I was picking someone up from housing and go anywhere I want at night. If I was a terrorist that would be a lot easier excuse than wanting to go fishing.


Which goes back to my post. Only DOD and duty members should be on the base at any giving time with exception of meseum and air shows. Neither which are at night.


----------



## Realtor

Hey CORNBREAD, where are ya? Have anymore bright ideas to "kick around"? could not resist..... good lord.


----------



## Seatmech86

Splittine said:


> Your tax dollars buys million dollars jets. Try taking one of those for a spin. Not really an argument.


HA! You can be military and still not get away with that one. I'm qualified to take the F/A18 into full afterburner but, if i took the brakes off and set take off trim, I might end up in some hot water. Off topic I know but do we really have two different threads going on this same subject?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/nas-pier-open-puplic-106869/


----------



## fisheye48

Seatmech86 said:


> HA! You can be military and still not get away with that one. I'm qualified to take the F/A18 into full afterburner but, if i took the brakes off and set take off trim, I might end up in some hot water. Off topic I know but do we really have two different threads going on this same subject?
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/nas-pier-open-puplic-106869/


Gotta try and scam their way on somehow...like i said in the other thread...why not just give them access to anything and everything...its almost like the occupy movement they want everything for nothing...go raise your hand and join...do your time and enjoy what benefits you get in the military!!!


----------



## Little Steve

*Nas pier open to the public*

I understand where your coming from about the public being allowed to fish @ the base pier, But I don't understand is how you are being so judgemental about the general public when all the people coming on base to do other things. sounds like you and the other need to put your trust in god and the co of the base and you just keep doing what you do best and catch more fish. I have right to the base, But only use them to golf because I would hate for people to now that I know you from here on the forum. Best of luck.


----------



## nathan70

fisheye48 said:


> Gotta try and scam their way on somehow...like i said in the other thread...why not just give them access to anything and everything...its almost like the occupy movement they want everything for nothing...go raise your hand and join...do your time and enjoy what benefits you get in the military!!!


I agree, if you want the benefits of the military raise your right hand and do what I and many others have done. Be away from your family for a year or more. It this was a ''normal base'' this wouldn't even be open for disscussion. Just because its open for museum doesn't give you free roam of the base.


----------



## marmidor

tljbabc said:


> No access for the general public in wich there tax dollars paid for all that is out there seems kinda funny i think


Do you realize that the men and woman that fight for your right to be free "general public" paid alot more then some damn taxes?


----------



## kanaka




----------



## Mobdawg

marmidor said:


> Do you realize that the men and woman that fight for your right to be free "general public" paid alot more then some damn taxes?


Holy crap. I pay taxes, have been active duty for over 20 years, and just got stationed on this base. Can I fish the pier please? I don't even know where it is...but this thread has been quite entertaining! I just wish I could see the parts that were removed...


----------



## marmidor

Mobdawg said:


> Holy crap. I pay taxes, have been active duty for over 20 years, and just got stationed on this base. Can I fish the pier please? I don't even know where it is...but this thread has been quite entertaining! I just wish I could see the parts that were removed...


Thank you for your service. I'm not sure of the when's/where's of the navy or pier. I'm sure that someone on here can help you with that. Their are some asshats that make my blood boil. Our service members (as you know) have and still are paying for our ticket on the freedom train. Just because you guys fight for our freedom of speech doesn't mean that some people should exercise that right. Again thank you for your service.


----------



## haybill

marmidor said:


> Thank you for your service. I'm not sure of the when's/where's of the navy or pier. I'm sure that someone on here can help you with that. Their are some asshats that make my blood boil. Our service members (as you know) have and still are paying for our ticket on the freedom train. Just because you guys fight for our freedom of speech doesn't mean that some people should exercise that right. Again thank you for your service.


 
Best post that I have seen......... :thumbup:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

Its really not that great of a spot for it to be an issue of who can and cannot fish there. Its on the Navy base. Let the servicemen call it their own.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Holy good god. This thing went to hell. I reported the original thread so you. An see what all this is about.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

For the ones wondering where it is and that are active. It's a damn good place to fish. If anyone says different, well I want comment. It's the only place you can stand on solid ground, throw some squid on a 6/0 drop it down and grab a grouper or red snapper.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Only problem is unless a committee opens it up for a fundraiser it is off limits to EVERYONE!!!! Doesn't matter who you are get caught in there while the gate is shut they will get you for trespassing. Lol. Don't ask how I know. But I did land a gag grouper that night and he let me keep it.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*6/0?*

The only reason there are good catches of fish at the pier is because there is no pressure on the fish. I fished that pier for over 30 and most of the time the only thing caught was white trout. It was a great place in the fall for flounders, smoker kings, and the occasional cobia. Return it to daily fishing and two weeks from now there will be no fish. Snapper and groupers don't just swim around looking for the next place to hang out. Most are caught where they were hatched.


----------



## Crab Man

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> The only reason there are good catches of fish at the pier is because there is no pressure on the fish. I fished that pier for over 30 and most of the time the only thing caught was white trout. It was a great place in the fall for flounders, smoker kings, and the occasional cobia. Return it to daily fishing and two weeks from now there will be no fish. Snapper and groupers don't just swim around looking for the next place to hang out. Most are caught where they were hatched.


That's not true. Snapper and grouper move around a lot more than you think. And they aren't "hatched" where you always catch them. I believe most of them spawn in the gulf.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*Fish are not born, they are hatched*

hatch 2 (h







ch) 
_v._ *hatched*, *hatch·ing*, *hatch·es* 
_v.__intr._ To emerge from or break out of an egg.

_v.__tr._ *1. *To produce (young) from an egg.
*2. *To cause (an egg or eggs) to produce young.
*3. *To devise or originate, especially in secret: hatch an assassination plot.

_n._ *1. *The act or an instance of hatching.
*2. *The young hatched at one time; a brood.


----------



## Crab Man

Whatever man, snapper and grouper move around a lot. Especially grouper.


----------

